# Pack Goats and Archery Elk



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

I am interested in exploring the depth of possibilities of hunting with goats. I can see calling predators because the goats will provide a distraction or decoy. What about hunting non predators? Like calling in a bull elk? I can see a benefit of at least giving the bull something to see that is non threatening.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

This very topic caused quite a heated exchange a couple of years back. Some feel that using the goats as live decoys was unfair and unsporting while others didn't see a problem with it.


----------



## StykbowMT225 (Feb 21, 2012)

If your primary goal is to have some help packing your elk out I see no problem with hunting with goats. If you paint your goats to look like elk, I would say that is not only illegal in most areas, but also immoral.

I personally own packgoats just to help me pack an elk out of a hell hole when it's 80 degrees outside. Not to mention they make great hunting companions.


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

StykbowMT225 said:


> If your primary goal is to have some help packing your elk out I see no problem with hunting with goats. If you paint your goats to look like elk, I would say that is not only illegal in most areas, but also immoral.
> 
> I personally own packgoats just to help me pack an elk out of a hell hole when it's 80 degrees outside. Not to mention they make great hunting companions.


My intent is not to create a diversion, but I would like to know if having them along during the hunt rather than leave in camp as cougar bait...will they take advantage away?


----------



## Brian (Sep 29, 2011)

I have yet to hunt with my boys, but have had them out in the woods with me and have been into deer and elk. If anything else the wildlife seem to stay put a little longer. I'm guessing out of pure confusion. My boys don't tend to make any noise while out and about. Normally at home they call at me as soon as I step out of the house. In the woods they don't make a peep until they get really tired or their rigging gets hung up on something. I archery hunt and will definately be taking my goat along with me this year.


----------



## Bwana Ken (May 9, 2011)

So far I've only used my goats for summer pack trips but I plan to use them for archery deer and elk hunting this fall. 

From reading numerous posts on this site it seems that most people prefer to leave their goats in camp while hunting and it doesn't seem like it's been a problem for them. However, I live (and hunt) in north Idaho where the wolves have become a plague over the past few years and I'm afraid that if I left my goats in camp while I was off hunting I'd be worrying about them the whole time I was gone. 

My current plan is to let them tag along with me as I hunt. If they prove to be a detriment I might reconsider, but for now I'd rather be safe than sorry.

Ken


----------



## StykbowMT225 (Feb 21, 2012)

To be perfectly clear... I really don't mind if my goats act as a decoy. Anything to get within 20 yards of a screaming bull. If he is so preoccupied that he mistakes my wethers for lovesick female wapiti, then so be it. I have yet to fully test it, but anything helps when you're packing a stick and a string.


----------



## tgallaty (Dec 11, 2008)

I would just caution you to be thoroughly familiar with the game laws where you hunt. For example, New Mexico Game & Fish specifically states that "it is illegal to use live animals as blinds or decoys to take or try to take game species."


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

StykbowMT225 said:


> To be perfectly clear... I really don't mind if my goats act as a decoy. Anything to get within 20 yards of a screaming bull. If he is so preoccupied that he mistakes my wethers for lovesick female wapiti, then so be it. I have yet to fully test it, but anything helps when you're packing a stick and a string.


I may have an over-active imagination, but having a "screaming bull" elk mistake one of my packgoats for a "lovesick female wapiti" could sure turn out bad (for the packgoat). Maybe the elk would snap out of it, or I would get an arrow into him in time. Or maybe not. I have not had such an encounter, but I've had two experiences with elk and packgoats. One was a cow who saw the packgoats, knew they weren't deer, elk, etc. She barked at them and worked her way downwind of us until she was about 30 yards away. Then she slowly moseyed off, still barking. She may have smelled me, or maybe not. She wasn't afraid, tho, just annoyed. The other was a bull we called in to about 40 yards. He saw the goats and ignored them. When he couldn't see a horny cow elk anywhere he left. But he knew the goats were there.

I don't think the goats attract elk, deer, etc. But I do think they mask my presence. I have gotten closer to deer, elk, rabbits, and javelinas when I was with the goats than I could have without them. I was helping a friend on an (unsuccessful) oryx hunt once. We saw an oryx in the distance and he saw us. The goats were out in the open browsing. The oryx watched us for a while then went back to eating. I squatted down under a juniper tree and watched while my buddy tried to stalk up closer. The goats continued to browse and the oryx paid us no more attention. But when my buddy popped up out of an arroyo about 400 yds from the oryx the animal immediately saw him and took off.

Re leaving the goats in camp. I never leave my goats in camp alone. They would freak out, make a lot of noise, maybe get tangled up, and be vulnerable to predators. If I had a friend who would stay with the goats around camp, or take them out hiking and browsing while I hunt that would be ok. As it is now, tho, I only take the goats if I'm just helping somebody else with their hunt. I live close to where I hunt so I can just go home and get the goats to pack out meat.


----------

